# Gender Eye Vein Theory----For FUN!!



## abby_b

Hey, has anyone else heard of this? Or tried it? For those of you who know your baby's gender, is it accurate?

There are two "eye vein" theories out there for predicting your unborn baby's gender.

Theory #1:

Look at the white part of your eye under your iris (you will probably have to pull your bottom eyelid down). If you have two veins (@ approx. 5 pm and 7 pm) with hooks at the top of them in your left eye - it's a boy, in your right eye - it's a girl.


Theory #2:

Look at the same part of your eye and look for a V-shaped (or u-shaped or y-shaped) vein. This one says the opposite about gender - if the vein is in your left eye - it's a girl, in your right eye - it's a boy. With this theory "they" say if you have this vein in both eyes (and you've ruled out twins) then it's a girl and no veins showing up means boy.


:shrug:


----------



## cooch

Going to have. Look at my eyes later. Would be interesting for those who know the sex to have a look at theirs. Never heard of this theory before xx


----------



## abby_b

Had my Gender Scan and it reveal I'm indeed expecting a baby GIRL. With that being said, this theory is right for me! :cloud9::pink:


----------



## AimeeM

I heard this when I was pregnant and it was totally true! How very odd it is though...


----------



## MrsAmk

LOL Who makes this stuff up?? It's pretty entertaining nonetheless. I have veins in both my eyes.


----------



## tanibaby

well according to this theory.. I have the 2 veins in my left eye..in the places of id say 6+7 rather than 5+7, and an upside down very visible v in my right eye.. both suggesting boy :) I wont be able to confirm if this is true for another 6 weeks but will update when I can :)


----------



## lornapj83

argh I have them in both eyes but I already have a set of twins and people keep saying oh another set for u which I just want one healthy baby so I have a dating scan Wednesday so I'll update if it's one or. 2 lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

First was right for me. I don't have any U, V, or Y shaped veins in either eye though, and I'm having a girl


----------

